# 10 columns of two digits

## paradigm-X

I must have flipped a switch inadvertently when compiling the kernel last time, which now causes 10 columns of two digits to appear periodically while booting. The columns come and go throughout the text appearing on the terminal. Does anyone know what might have done that? I would like to prevent the appearance of these columns if possible.    :Sad: 

----------

## smerf

Some example? Screenshot/photo?

----------

## paradigm-X

When I look at output from dmesg, I see numerous instances like the following, which I believe are made in relation to the 10 columns of hex digits I see appearing while booting:

Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

-- transfer complete

Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Attempting to get CSW...

xfer 13 bytes

Status code 0; transferred 13/13

-- transfer complete

Bulk status result = 0

Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xa2e R 0 Stat 0x0

scsi cmd done, result=0x0

*** thread sleeping

evbug: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 4, Code: 4, Value: 32

evbug: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 1, Code: 32, Value: 1

evbug: Event. Dev: input4, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

etc, etc....ad infinitum...

----------

## Maitreya

Sounds like something is going haywire on usb-storage.

Will it do the same with all usb devices unplugged?

----------

## smerf

It seems that you have event debugging either compiled in or loaded as module (evbug).

Please post output of: lsmod and grep INPUT_EVBUG your_kernel_config.

Hint: your_kernel_config may be eg. /usr/src/linux/.config or try directly from /proc (if enabled): gunzip < /proc/config.gz | grep INPUT_EVBUG

----------

## smerf

Since I will be AFK for over a week I suggest already - if above commands will show that either module is loaded and shown in lsmod (and in config =m) evbug is compiled into kernel (=y in config)in first case unload it and if it helps blacklist, in second case - recompile kernel removing this feature.

----------

## paradigm-X

Good call, smerf. It worked. Thanks for taking the time to follow up.  You made a new friend.  

 :Smile: 

----------

